# Smallies at the Rock



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

How is the smallie fishing at the Rock,thinking of hitting it later today.Whats the best thing to use like tubes or lures.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Ive been doing pretty good with 3 Gitzit crawfish tubes and 3 Berkley Power smelt on a jig. Most of the fish Ive caught have come from deeper pools.


----------

